# No pensar que + subjuntivo



## halee

No pense que ..... tan dificil

what do I say in this case? haya sido?

thanks


----------



## QUIJOTE

Either:

"no pense que fuera tan dificil"
or
"no pense que seria tan dificil" 

"haya sido"

can be used with "no pienso que haya sido tan dificil" (notice verb is in it's present form)

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

QUIJOTE said:


> Either:
> 
> "no pensé que fuera tan difícil"
> or
> "no pensé que sería tan difícil"
> 
> "haya sido"
> 
> can be used with "no pienso que haya sido tan difícil" (notice verb is in it's present form)
> 
> Saludos


Hay que utilizar el subjuntivo después de "no pensar". Esta construcción no admite el condicional.


----------



## e-hime

Concuerdo con Peterdg. Es cierto que incluso a los nativos se nos escapa ese "condicional" alguna vez. Pero es el subjuntivo el modo correcto.


----------



## flljob

e-hime said:


> Concuerdo con Peterdg. Es cierto que incluso a los nativos se nos escapa ese "condicional" alguna vez. Pero es el subjuntivo el modo correcto.


No entiendo por qué un pospretérito no pueda usar después de un pretérito.

No pensé que moriría tan pronto.
No pensé que que me juzgarían tan mal.
No pensé que vendrías.
No pensé que te irías tan pronto.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> No entiendo por qué un pospretérito no pueda usar después de un pretérito.
> 
> No pensé que moriría tan pronto.
> No pensé que que me juzgarían tan mal.
> No pensé que vendrías.
> No pensé que te irías tan pronto.
> 
> Saludos


No tiene nada que ver con el tiempo sino con el modo. Después de "*no* pienso/pensé" siempre sigue un *subjuntivo* (o sea, ni indicativo ni condicional). Por lo menos, es como lo aprendimos. 

Pues: pensar, creer, decir etc. en frases positivas van con indicativo (o condicional). En frases negativas (no creer/no pensar/no decir...) van con subjuntivo.

EDIT: Tengo que añadir que eso no es obligatorio con imperativos negativos o en preguntas. Ejemplo: ¡No creas que será fácil! se admite.


----------



## OHSU

Peterdg said:


> No tiene nada que ver con el tiempo sino con el modo. Después de "*no* pienso/pensé" siempre sigue un *subjuntivo* (o sea, ni indicativo ni condicional). Por lo menos, es como lo aprendimos.
> 
> Pues: pensar, creer, decir etc. en frases positivas van con indicativo (o condicional). En frases negativas (no creer/no pensar/no decir...) van con subjuntivo.
> 
> EDIT: Tengo que añadir que eso no es obligatorio con imperativos negativos o en preguntas. Ejemplo: ¡No creas que será fácil! se admite.


 
Otra excelente explicación, Peter.  Así lo aprendí yo, también.


----------



## flljob

No estoy de acuerdo. Mira:

Nunca creí que sobreviviría al terremoto.
Nunca pensé que viviría en Acapulco.
No pensé que iría a Siberia algún día.

Son correctas. El condicional, según Bello, es un pospretérito. Se refiere a una acción posterior a un pretérito.

Saludos


----------



## alebeau

I enjoy this forum a lot.  Lots of good questions asked.

"No pensé que fuera tan difícil." = I didn't think it was so difficult (as what they made it out to be.)

"No pensé que sería tan difícil." = I didn't think it would be so difficult (but, wow, was I fooled!  It was extremely hard!)

Hope this helps,

--André L.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Mira:
> 
> Nunca creí que sobreviviría al terremoto.
> Nunca pensé que viviría en Acapulco.
> No pensé que iría a Siberia algún día.
> 
> Son correctas. El condicional, según Bello, es un pospretérito. Se refiere a una acción posterior a un pretérito.
> 
> Saludos


 
Eso es lo que dice el DUE de María Moliner: tomo H-Z página 1496 párrafo 28: (El artículo es demasiado largo para reproducirlo por completo aquí; voy a resumirlo pero se puede comprobarlo):

_Oraciones subjetivas de percepción sensible, creencia, pensamiento o expresión: Con la principal adfirmativa, la adjunta lleva generalmente el verbo en indicativo o potencial:_ ...(ejemplos siguen)

_Si la principal es negativa, , el verbo de la adjunta está generalmente en subjuntivo._ ... (siguen ejemplos) 

_Pero las excepciones, ... son muy frecuentes._

Entonces enumera las excepciones (son 2 las excepciones):

_En la adjunta de una oración negativa en presente de subjuntivo con valor de imperativo se pone el verbo en indicativo: 'No creas que SERÁ tan facil'_ ... 

_Otra excepción la constituyen algunos verbos de sentido negativo que se construyen con subjuntivo como si se tradujesen al del mismo significado de sentido positivo puesto en forma negativa: 'Dudo que venga'_ ... _'No ignora que estoy aquí'_

Después da unas consideraciones del verbo saber, lo que no nos interesa en este momento.

Más adelante también da unos ejemplos en que también sería posible el uso de un indicativo después de una frase negativa de este tipo pero dice:

... _no es sometible a reglas que guíen a los extranjeros..._

Y aún más adelante da una excepción cuando el verbo en la subordinada está construída con 'ir a + verbo' en que también se puede utilizar el indicativo en vez del subjuntivo en este tipo de frases negativas.

Espero no haber omitido nada importante del artículo. 

Además, mis profesores de español (a lo largo de los años), todos lingüistas y hablantes nativos de España (Asturias, Alicante, Barcelona y Córdoba), sistemáticamente corrigen a los alumnos cuando se atreven a utilizar un indicativo en este tipo de frases negativas. Yo personalmente nunca he observado el uso de un condicional después de semejante construcción (pero esto no demuestra mucho, lo admito). 

Pues, para concluir esta aportación ya demasiado larga: quizá sea posible utilizar aquí el condicional, pero me parece poco usual y poco recomendable aconsejarlo a estudiantes de español. Por aquí te quitarían puntos si lo hicieras


----------



## flljob

No creí que fuera fácil.
No creí que sería fácil.

Para mí son diferentes. La diferencia es más clara con otro adverbio.
Nunca creí que fuera difícil.
Nunca creí que sería difícil.

En la primera hay una simultaneidad. En la segunda, la subordinada es una acción posterior a la de la principal.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> No creí que fuera fácil.
> No creí que sería fácil.
> 
> Para mí son diferentes. La diferencia es más clara con otro adverbio.
> Nunca creí que fuera fácil.
> Nunca creí que sería difícil.
> 
> En la primera hay una simultaneidad. En la segunda, la subordinada es una acción posterior a la de la principal.
> 
> Saludos


¡Hola!

Ya se hace tarde aquí (son las dos de la noche) pues buscaré las referencias mañana. _EDIT: inclusión de referencias_

No obstante: para mi no hay diferencia. Aunque se considera como un tiempo del pasado, el subjuntivo de imperfecto puede referirse a cualquier punto en el tiempo; al pasado pero también al futuro (1) y así también a una acción posterior al pretérito. En construcciones que rigen el uso del subjuntivo, puede desempeñar el papel que el condicional desempeña en frases que no rigen el uso del subjuntivo (2).

Entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir con la diferencia que sientes entre las dos opciones porque coincide con lo que hacemos en mi propia lengua nativa (que no conoce el subjuntivo). No obstante, con el uso del subjuntivo imperfecto que nos enseñaron, no hay diferencia.

También es posible que exista una diferencia entre el uso en España y Latinoamérica o incluso entre la lengua hablada y la lengua escrita. No sé, pero a mi me suena muy raro el uso del condicional aquí.

EDIT: referencias:
(1) El subjuntivo, valores y usos: J.Borrego, J.G.Asencio, E.Prieto: Sociedad General española de librería, S.A. página 14: R2:
_Independientemente de las denominaciones dadas en R.1 , las formas del subjuntivo son susceptibles de expresar el tiempo (cronológico) de acuerdo con el siguiente esquema:_
_..._
_- Imperfecto: vale para indicar generalmente tiempo pasado, pero también puede expresar tiempo presente o futuro._
_..._

(2) Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la langua española, RAE página 477, 3.15.1.c
_Por un razonamiento análogo al anterior se deduce también que el pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo corresponde a las oraciones dependientes al mismo tiempo de indicativo, al pretérito perfecto simple y al condicional, así como el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo se corresponde con el mismo tiempo de indicativo y con el condicional perfecto._


----------



## OHSU

Peterdg said:


> No sé, pero a mi me suena muy raro el uso del condicional aquí.


 
It doesn't sound the least bit unusual to me.  It sounds perfectly natural.  But I think that's because we use the conditional in these types of constructions in English.  I suspect that as a native English speaker, my perception is colored by my native-language grammar.

However, I concur that in graduate-level Spanish grammar courses, we are taught to avoid the conditional and prefer the subjunctive in these constructions.  As you said, in my grammar classes they would have taken away points for using the conditional.

I must admit, though, that I probably DO use the conditional in the types constructions *flljob* has used in his examples.  I've been taught that I shouldn't, but in the heat of the moment, I probably do.  I feel so guilty.


----------



## Peterdg

OHSU said:


> It doesn't sound the least bit unusual to me. It sounds perfectly natural. But I think that's because we use the conditional in these types of constructions in English. I suspect that as a native English speaker, my perception is colored by my native-language grammar.
> 
> However, I concur that in graduate-level Spanish grammar courses, we are taught to avoid the conditional and prefer the subjunctive in these constructions. As you said, in my grammar classes they would have taken away points for using the conditional.
> 
> I must admit, though, that I probably DO use the conditional in the types constructions *flljob* has used in his examples. I've been taught that I shouldn't, but in the heat of the moment, I probably do. I feel so guilty.


I understand the "heat of the moment" phenomenon. The same happens to me, but that's because I'm not a native Spanish speaker and in those moments the "click" sometimes doesn't happen and you grasp back to the structures of your mother tongue. But that's hardly an excuse, just "incompetence" of my part.

What I meant with "raro" is that it goes against everything that we were trained to do and what we're used to reading/hearing etc. The Spanish verbal system is so different from the one of my mother tongue (which is comparable to the English verbal system), that it is my conviction that, as a non-native speaker, you can only grasp it intelectually, not "emotionally" and that's the context in which my "raro" has to be interpreted.


----------



## Juan Nadie

(MOD EDIT: Deleted post quote removed)




Peterdg said:


> Hay que utilizar el subjuntivo después de "no pensar". Esta construcción no admite el condicional.



De acuerdo con estas dos opiniones.


----------



## OHSU

Peterdg said:


> I understand the "heat of the moment" phenomenon. The same happens to me, but that's because I'm not a native Spanish speaker and in those moments the "click" sometimes doesn't happen and you grasp back to the structures of your mother tongue. But that's hardly an excuse, just "incompetence" of my part.
> 
> What I meant with "raro" is that it goes against everything that we were trained to do and what we're used to reading/hearing etc. The Spanish verbal system is so different from the one of my mother tongue (which is comparable to the English verbal system), that it is my conviction that, as a non-native speaker, you can only grasp it intelectually, not "emotionally" and that's the context in which my "raro" has to be interpreted.


 
I agree with this post in every detail.


----------



## flljob

flljob said:


> No creí que fuera fácil.
> No creí que sería fácil.
> 
> Para mí son diferentes. La diferencia es más clara con otro adverbio.
> Nunca creí que fuera difícil, y, efectivamente, no lo fue.
> Nunca creí que sería difícil, pero estaba equivocado, resultó muy difícil.
> 
> En la primera hay una simultaneidad. En la segunda, la subordinada es una acción posterior a la de la principal.
> 
> Saludos




Si agrego otra oración, tal vez será más fácil de entender mi punto de vista.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

> Nunca creí que fuera difícil, y, efectivamente, no lo fue.
> Nunca creí que sería difícil, pero estaba equivocado, resultó muy difícil.


 
Hola:

Entiendo tu punto de vista. ¿Conoces una referencia que hable de eso o es algo coloquial, por favor?

¿Crees que es correcto decir "no pienso que es justo" o en el presente siempre tiene que ser "no pienso que sea justo"?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## flljob

Puedes leer la Gramática de Andrés Bello. Explica el uso del pospretérito magníficamente bien. 

Jamás pensé que iría alguna vez iría a Siberia. Y sí fui.
La acción de ir a Siberia es posterior a la acción de pensar.

No pensé que ella vendría. Misma situación. Ella vino después de haber pensado yo que no vendría (o que no iba a venir).

Saludos


----------



## Latuamacchina

I agree with Alebeau, but it seems that the majority opinion here is that the subjunctive is required all of the time.


----------



## Södertjej

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Crees que es correcto decir "no pienso que es justo"


In Spanish we often say "creo que no" instead of "no creo que..." when we want to express certainty. Creo que no es justo.

Otherwise: no creo que sea, not no creo que es.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Encontré el libro en línea de Andrés Bello. ¿La parte a que te refieres está en la sección de "modos del verbo", por favor? 

No entiendo por qué se puede decir "no pensé que sería así", pero no se puede decir así en el presente "no pienso que es así". ¿Será por el uso del condicional?

Muchas gracias


http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/12145074229036051543435/index.htm


----------



## vamospanish

Estoy de acuerdo con flljob y la idea del pospretérito. En Argentina es muy común oir ese tipo de construcciones.
Incluso me animo a reformular: No pensé que alguna vez iría a Siberia = No pensé que alguna vez iba a ir a Siberia. 
Imagino esta situación: estoy en una fiesta y aparece una amiga que no esperaba ver. Le digo: No pensé que ibas a venir/que vendrías.
Escucho opiniones.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Puedes leer la Gramática de Andrés Bello. Explica el uso del pospretérito magníficamente bien.
> 
> Jamás pensé que iría alguna vez iría a Siberia. Y sí fui.
> La acción de ir a Siberia es posterior a la acción de pensar.
> 
> No pensé que ella vendría. Misma situación. Ella vino después de haber pensado yo que no vendría (o que no iba a venir).
> 
> Saludos


Fljob,
The problem here is that 'no creí' and 'nunca creí' aren't grammatically or semantically identical and therefore you can't compare them. En cuanto a 'no creo' and 'no creí' - se debe poner el subjuntivo después de ellas. Lee a Seco, Moliner, Gonzalez y Alarcos Llorach. "Pero" - después de "no pensé que" (el asunto de la duda original) condicional o imperfecto de subjuntivo se pueden usar. Concuerdo contigo.


----------



## flljob

No pensé que iría a Siberia.

Ya fui a Siberia y el haber ido a Siberia es un hecho posterior a pensar.

Un ejemplo para ver más las diferencias:
No pensé que fueras argentino. Es decir, por tus características jamás me imaginé que hubieras nacido en Argentina.
No pensé que serías argentino. Esta es completamente ilógica. 

No pensé que cantaría en la ópera. Las dos son acciones del pasado, pero la del condicional es posterior, y equivale a la perífrasis ir a en imperfecto de indicativo.

No pensé que cantara (yo) en la ópera. Es completamente ilógica. Alguien habrá que explicará mucho mejor que yo por qué.


----------



## vamospanish

Creo que estoy esbozando una respuesta y no está relacionada con la "gramática dura" sino con cuestiones semánticas del verbo "pensar".
Es verdad que se enseña que verbos como pensar, creer, considerar requieren subjuntivo si están negados. El tema es que ese caso de subjuntivo obligatorio forma el grupo de "expresiones de opinión". El verbo "pensar" puede ser un sinónimo de "opinar", pero en el caso de "No pensé que iría a Siberia" se asemeja más al verbo "imaginar" que "pensar". 
Estoy viendo que todos los ejemplos en los que planteamos la posibilidad del condicional, el verbo "pensar" negado tiene el valor de "imaginar" y no de "opinar", donde sí parece pedir subjuntivo. 
Será esa la respuesta?


----------



## NewdestinyX

ChocolateLover said:


> No entiendo por qué se puede decir "no pensé que sería así", pero no se puede decir así en el presente "no pienso que es así". ¿Será por el uso del condicional?


Es muy lógico. Con el verbo 'no pensar' en el pasado nos referimos a un proceso 'mental' sin subjetividad. Cuando se expresa con 'no pensé' sobre aquel momento en el pasado no se expresa ninguna subjetividad. Pero con el presente, "no pienso" sí que hay subjetividad. A menudo se dicen ambas 'no pienso' y 'no pensé' en el presente ( no 'del' presente). Pero en todo lo de 'creer', el presente y el pasado, hay subjetividad.  

Así que:
No pienso que... (es mi opinión ahora que no.../dudo que sea real que...) _*Un modo de subjetividad*_
No pensé que... (hace un momento o ayer o en aquel momento pasado... cualquier cosa.. hasta en 'este' momento ---
mi mente no me informaba/no me ha estado informando de la realidad que....) *Un Modo de certidumbre*

No creo que.. --*Un modo de subjetividad*
No creí que.. -*Un modo de subjetividad *(si "creer" se refiere a un creencia - si más bien se refiere a un proceso mental, entonces, como 'no pensé que', pueden seguir el condicional o subjuntivo.

El problema con eso es que 'no pensé que' puede significar dos cosas:
1) tuve la duda en aquel momento en el pasado que....    -o-
2) me he acostumbrado a *no* tener la creencia que esto o eso es real


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Tiene mucho sentido lo que dices 

¿Están de acuerdo los nativos?

Gracias


----------



## NewdestinyX

Una creencia negada en el presente o el pasado exige el subjuntivo.

"No pienso que" expresa una duda - es semejante a 'Dudo que' de modo que exige el subjuntivo.

"No pensé/pensaba que" expresan algo muy diferente. Pero seguro que no hay expresada ninguna 'duda'. Así que -- no exige el subjuntivo.

------------------------------------
I also edited my earlier post to say this more clearly:

El problema con eso es que 'no pensé que' puede significar dos cosas:
1) tuve la duda en aquel momento en el pasado que....    -o-
2) me he acostumbrado a *no* tener la creencia que esto o eso es real

Pero en 'ambas instancias' transmite un modo de 'certidumbre'  - así que -- no exige el subjuntivo.


----------



## flljob

¿Qué opinan de las siguientes oraciones?
...y nunca pensé que sería posible hacerlo.
...nunca pensé que lo diría..
Nunca pensé que llegaría este día...
“No pensé que iba a llegar hasta Berlín”
No pensé que sería bueno
'No pensé que ganaría con tanta diferencia'

A mí me parecen correctas. 

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> ¿Qué opinan de las siguientes oraciones?
> ...y nunca pensé que sería posible hacerlo.
> ...nunca pensé que lo diría..
> Nunca pensé que llegaría este día...
> “No pensé que iba a llegar hasta Berlín”
> No pensé que sería bueno
> 'No pensé que ganaría con tanta diferencia'
> 
> A mí me parecen correctas.
> 
> Saludos


¡Son perfectamente correctas, Fljob! Son declaraciones de un 'certidumbre' sobre cómo estabas opinando en aquel momento o un momento recién.

Creo que es fácil si se acepta esta noción:

No pensé que = Tuve poca duda/la opinión que no... *Ambos exigen un modo de certidumbre*


----------



## flljob

Es diferente usar el subjuntivo o el condicional, como ya se explicó antes. La diferencia creo que consiste en lo que nos dijo vamospanish: tiene que ver con la semántica de _pensar_.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Es diferente usar el subjuntivo o el condicional, como ya se explicó antes. La diferencia creo que consiste en lo que nos dijo vamospanish: tiene que ver con la semántica de _pensar_.
> 
> Saludos


Si eso es la verdad -- danos un ejemplo (con contexto) donde 'solo' el subjuntivo sería posible después de 'no pensé que' - o un contexto donde 'solo' el condicional sería posible. Creo fuertemente que 'el subjuntivo' o 'el condicional' transmiten exactamente lo mismo después de 'no pensé que' por las razones que he explicado ya.


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> Si eso es la verdad -- danos un ejemplo (con contexto) donde 'solo' el subjuntivo sería posible después de 'no pensé que' - o un contexto donde 'solo' el condicional sería posible. Creo fuertemente que 'el subjuntivo' o 'el condicional' transmite exactamente lo mismo después de 'no pensé que'.




En el mensaje 25 hay dos ejemplos.

Saludos


----------



## Prairie's coward

Por supuesto que ambas son posibles. No lo digo solo como hablante nativo. Una búsqueda rápida arroja los siguientes resultados brutos:

  GOOGLE

  “no pensé que sería”: 1,450,000
“no pensé que fuera”: 2,300,000

  BANCO DE DATOS DE LA R.A.E. (CREA)

  “no pensé que sería”: 139,893
  “no pensé que sería”: 139,911




> Después de "no pienso/pensé" siempre sigue un subjuntivo (o sea, ni indicativo ni condicional). Por lo menos, es como lo aprendimos.


 
  Al margen de los datos, abrumadores, un par de ejemplos donde se vea la diferencia de significado, que siempre existe entre indicativo (declaración) y subjuntivo (no-declaración):


_No pienso que seas tonto (no lo creo)_
_No pienso que “estoy enfermo” (no creo lo que alguien declara, o yo mismo podría declarar)_
_No pienso que estoy enfermo (lo estoy, pero no me paro a pensar en eso)_


_No pienso que se lo dijera (no lo creo)_
_No pienso que “se lo diría” (no creo lo que alguien declara, o yo mismo podría declarar)_
_No pienso que se lo diría (claro que se lo diría –en un caso hipotético-, pero yo me paro a pensar en eso)_

  Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> En el mensaje 25 hay dos ejemplos.
> 
> Saludos


Tu ejemplo donde solo 'el subjuntivo' funcionaría emplea el verbo 'ser'. ¿Hay otro verbo donde solo 'el subjuntivo' funcionaría después de 'no pensé que'?


----------



## Lo que tu digas

In all instances when the Potential Simple tense is substituted with the Imperfect Subjunctive the English translation is virtually identical. Interesting. In truth, I only use the construction my Abuelita taught me. If the verb in the main clause is Imperfect, Preterite, Conditional, Pluperfect Indiciative then the dependent clause is usually in the Imperfect Subjunctive. Provided there is an element that requires the Subjunctive. I have added the Imp. Suj. in *red.*. I translated the first example. Please check the following. I see very little if any change in meaning. The original (Potential Simple) all translate as "would...."



flljob said:


> ¿Qué opinan de las siguientes oraciones?
> 
> ...y nunca pensé que sería *fuera* posible hacerlo.
> I never thought it would be possible to do it./ I never thought it was possible to do it.
> ...nunca pensé que lo diría *dijera*..
> Nunca pensé que llegaría *llegara* este día...
> “No pensé que iba *fuera* a llegar hasta Berlín”
> No pensé que sería *fuera* bueno
> 'No pensé que ganaría *ganara* con tanta diferencia'
> 
> A mí me parecen correctas.
> 
> Saludos



  flljob


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> No creí que fuera fácil.
> No creí que sería fácil.
> 
> Para mí son diferentes. La diferencia es más clara con otro adverbio.
> Nunca creí que fuera difícil.
> Nunca creí que sería difícil.
> 
> En la primera hay una simultaneidad. En la segunda, la subordinada es una acción posterior a la de la principal.
> 
> Saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo. Si hay una regla que dice lo contrario para mí está fuera de la realidad, como tantas otras reglas absurdas.


----------



## Södertjej

flljob said:


> ¿Qué opinan de las siguientes oraciones?
> ...y nunca pensé que sería posible hacerlo.
> ...nunca pensé que lo diría..
> Nunca pensé que llegaría este día...
> “No pensé que iba a llegar hasta Berlín”
> No pensé que sería bueno
> 'No pensé que ganaría con tanta diferencia'
> 
> A mí me parecen correctas.
> 
> Saludos


Será cosa de variedades locales pero creo que en España no lo diríamos así.
Nunca pensé que fuera posible hacerlo
Nunca pensé que lo fuera a decir
No pensé que fuera a llegar hasta Berlín
No pensé que fuera bueno
No pensé que fuera a ganar con tanta diferencia.

De todas formas no es novedad que el subjuntivo en España lo usamos en casos en que América no.


----------



## Peterdg

Södertjej said:


> Será cosa de variedades locales pero creo que en España no lo diríamos así.
> Nunca pensé que fuera posible hacerlo
> Nunca pensé que lo fuera a decir
> No pensé que fuera a llegar hasta Berlín
> No pensé que fuera bueno
> No pensé que fuera a ganar con tanta diferencia.
> 
> De todas formas no es novedad que el subjuntivo en España lo usamos en casos en que América no.


También lo veo así.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Nunca pensé que sería/habría de ser policía.
Nunca pense que fuese/fuera ser policía.
Nunca pensé que haya/hubiese sido policía.
Nunca pensé que fue/ha sido policía
Nuna pensé que había sido policía
Nunca pense que era policía.
Verdaderamente no sé que es lo que discuten. En princio, estoy de acuerdo con Fijolb y Prairie's Coward. 
Muchas veces los no nativos cuando aprenden nuestra lengua se enredan con las "normas" que los hablantes nativos "conculcamos". ¿Por qué no piensan que lo que está mal, o falsamente simplificado, es su manual?


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> Nunca pense que fuese/fuera ser policía.  *¿Quieres decir nunca pensé que fuera a ser?*
> Nunca pense que era policía.


No sé si es tu "sustrato gallego" que has mencionado en otras ocasiones, pero yo no diría "que era policía".

Nunca pensé que fuera policía

Nunca pensé que ha sido policía también me suena raro, quizá porque ese indefinido suena a esa costumbre gallega de evitar los tiempos compuestos y no me encaja con ese perfecto a continuación, que en principio refleja una acción anterior.

Creo que lo de nunca pensé no se usa tanto en español como en inglés. No se me había ocurrido, por ejemplo, podría ser una alternativa en ciertos casos.


----------



## Prairie's coward

Södertjej said:


> Será cosa de variedades locales pero creo que en España no lo diríamos así.
> Nunca pensé que fuera posible hacerlo
> Nunca pensé que lo fuera a decir
> No pensé que fuera a llegar hasta Berlín
> No pensé que fuera bueno
> No pensé que fuera a ganar con tanta diferencia.
> 
> De todas formas no es novedad que el subjuntivo en España lo usamos en casos en que América no.




No creo que tenga nada que ver la localización. En pocos casos como en este la enorme variedad del español muestra tanta uniformidad. A las estadísticas que antes mencioné se pueden añadir estas, sacadas del CREA de la R.A.E., con casos seleccionados *solo para España*:

  

 "No pensé que sería": 82,379 casos
"No pensé que fuera": 82,394 casos
 
Yo creo que, como siempre que hay dos posibilidades modales, depende de la perspectiva con que se encara modalmente el hecho.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Prairie's coward said:


> "No pensé que sería": 82,379 casos
> "No pensé que fuera": 82,394 casos
> Yo creo que, como siempre que hay dos posibilidades modales, depende de la perspectiva con que se encara modalmente el hecho.


No -- opinio que no lo es. Si lo que dices fuera (en este caso) una explicación buena entonces la aplicación funcionaría en el presente también - y no lo hace. 

No pensé que sería... 
No pienso que es..  (agramatcial e ilógico también)

Explícanos por qué la segunda no funciona y la primera sí.


----------



## Prairie's coward

NewdestinyX said:


> No -- opinio que no lo es. Si lo que dices fuera (en este caso) una explicación buena entonces la aplicación funcionaría en el presente también - y no lo hace.
> 
> No pensé que sería...
> No pienso que es..  (agramatcial e ilógico también)
> 
> Explícanos por qué la segunda no funciona y la primera sí.



Si los hablantes nativos dicen "No pienso que es" con regularidad, entonces no debe ser agramatical ni ilógico, debe ser de algún modo diferente.  Es cierto que estos usos son mucho más raros que los indicativos en pasado, y se limitan casi a una referencia metalingüística (lo declarado antes por otra persona):

_Juan, sé que estas expresando tu opinión, pero yo no pienso que es_ _basura_.

Por tanto, la segunda sí funciona. Y en efecto, no es agramatical, no es ilógica y sí es una opción con diferencia de significado. 

En cuanto a la primera, todavía funciona más frecuente y fácilmente por referirse al pasado, ya que a esta posibilidad de referirse a declaraciones previas se añade el hecho de que el hablante puede tener constancia actual de que el hecho se ha verificado, y por tanto sentirse inclinado a declararlo:

_Yo no pensaba que era basura_ 
(lo era, pero no lo pensaba en aquel momento)

_Yo no pensaba que sería difícil _
(lo fue, pero yo no lo pensaba)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Prairie's coward said:


> Si los hablantes nativos dicen "No pienso que es" con regularidad, entonces no debe ser agramatical ni ilógico, debe ser de algún modo diferente.  Es cierto que estos usos son mucho más raros que los indicativos en pasado, y se limitan casi a una referencia metalingüística (lo declarado antes por otra persona):
> 
> _Juan, sé que estas expresando tu opinión, pero yo no pienso que es_ _basura_.
> 
> Por tanto, la segunda sí funciona. Y en efecto, no es agramatical, no es ilógica y sí es una opción con diferencia de significado.
> 
> En cuanto a la primera, todavía funciona más frecuente y fácilmente por referirse al pasado, ya que a esta posibilidad de referirse a declaraciones previas se añade el hecho de que el hablante puede tener constancia actual de que el hecho se ha verificado, y por tanto sentirse inclinado a declararlo:
> 
> _Yo no pensaba que era basura_
> (lo era, pero no lo pensaba en aquel momento)
> 
> _Yo no pensaba que sería difícil _
> (lo fue, pero yo no lo pensaba)


El hecho de que la gente diga algo con frecuencia no significa que sea gramatical. .. Una cosa que no hemos discutiendo en cuanto a 'no pensar que' es que "denegaciones" en castellano las siguen con el subjuntivo. Y 'no pienso que' es una denegación en muchos contextos.. Más clara al decir: No estoy pensando que.. Lo que los libros de la gramática dicen es lo que la gente debe decir - si quieren emplear el castellano mejor y más estándar.


----------



## vamospanish

NewdestiniX, lamento discernir con vos. 
Según mi opinión -y la de la mayoría de las corrientes lingüísticas actuales- los hablantes nativos de una lengua son los que determinan la aceptación o no de las emisiones de habla. 
Saludos!


----------



## Södertjej

Bueno, acabamos donde siempre. Lo que dicen muchos es correcto porque lo dicen muchos contra la postura de lo correcto es lo que es acorde con las estructuras del idioma aunque se oigan cosas comprensibles que se saltan la norma a la torera, no por necesidad de crear algo nuevo, sino para expresar lo mismo pero de otra manera, muchas veces registros bajos, en boca de personas de escaso nivel cultural. Otra cosa son los coloquialismos.

Por mí, ya puede medio planeta decir "asín", que seguirá siendo cosa de pobres incultos. Aunque sean muchos.


----------



## caniho

NewdestinyX said:


> No -- opinio que no lo es. Si lo que dices fuera (en este caso) una explicación buena entonces la aplicación funcionaría en el presente también - y no lo hace.
> 
> No pensé que sería...
> No pienso que es..  (agramatcial e ilógico también)
> 
> Explícanos por qué la segunda no funciona y la primera sí.



La segunda funciona perfectamente. Se emplea a veces para negar lo que la otra persona piensa que tú piensas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

vamospanish said:


> NewdestiniX, lamento discernir con vos.
> Según mi opinión -y la de la mayoría de las corrientes lingüísticas actuales- los hablantes nativos de una lengua son los que determinan la aceptación o no de las emisiones de habla.
> Saludos!


Lo siento. Otra vez me he llevado un hilo a este lugar. Pero 'millones' de hablantes nativos dicen cosas como:

hablaste*s*, comiste*s* 
Había*n* dos person*as* 
Da*le* a mis amig*os* un.. 
Quiero que v*iene*s 
*Ayer* *he* habl*ado* 
y muchos queísmos y dequeísmos..

Y son 'horribles' gramaticalmente - y todavía se usan. Así que vea donde vea yo la declaración que "la gente" determina lo que es 'normativo' -- tengo que discrepar fuertemente y recordarle a la persona que hizo tal declaración que personas en cualquier idioma usan ciertas sintaxes 'incorrectamente' y luego creen que siguen 'las normas' cuando no lo hacen. Hasta intentan crear 'razones' por las que tal vez sean lógicos. La verdad es que simplemente no acordamos (yo también en inglés) de nuestras normas de la gramática que aprendimos en nuestras escuelas/colegios/institutos. Y al empezar a usar algo con frecuencia -- empieza a sonar gramatical. 

Para volver al asunto de este hilo... "No pensé que" a menudo no presenta ninguna 'denegación' y por eso, seguirlo con el indicativo, es lo más normal - aunque gente, consciente de la norma con denegaciones (denials/negating), naturalmente querrá usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo después de "no pensé que". 

Pero en el presente: Seco, Alarcos Llorach, Gonzalez, Molinar todos dicen que se debe usar el subjuntivo después de:
No creo que
No pienso que

Se puede emplear ambos modos con:
No creyó que
No pensé que
---pero sigo creyendo que transmiten lo mismo.


----------



## flljob

Södertjej said:


> Bueno, acabamos donde siempre. Lo que dicen muchos es correcto porque lo dicen muchos contra la postura de lo correcto es lo que es acorde con las estructuras del idioma aunque se oigan cosas comprensibles que se saltan la norma a la torera, no por necesidad de crear algo nuevo, sino para expresar lo mismo pero de otra manera, muchas veces registros bajos, en boca de personas de escaso nivel cultural. Otra cosa son los coloquialismos.
> .




En otro mensaje dije que las oraciones en que se usa el subjuntivo son diferentes de las que usan el condicional:

No pensé que cantaría (yo) en la ópera.
No pensé que cantara (yo) en la ópera. Para mí esta es imposible.

No es expresar lo mismo de otra manera. Son cosas diferentes.

Para mí son diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

flljob said:


> No pensé que cantaría (yo) en la ópera.
> No pensé que cantara (yo) en la ópera. Para mí esta es imposible.
> 
> No es expresar lo mismo de otra manera. Son cosas diferentes.
> 
> Para mí son diferentes.


Sí y a eso me refiero con que haya variaciones locales, para mí la primera sería "no pensé que fuera a cantar en la ópera".


----------



## Prairie's coward

NewdestinyX said:


> El hecho de que la gente diga algo con frecuencia no significa que sea gramatical. .. Una cosa que no hemos discutiendo en cuanto a 'no pensar que' e's que "denegaciones" en castellano las siguen con el subjuntivo. Y 'no pienso que' es una denegación en muchos contextos.. Más clara al decir: No estoy pensando que.. Lo que los libros de la gramática dicen es lo que la gente debe decir - si quieren sonar emplear el castellano mejor y más estándar.




Lo que la gente dice con frecuencia *constituye *el dato a partir del cual un lingüista puede establecer qué es gramatical en esa lengua. No hay otros datos. Otra cosa es hablar de incorrecciones desde un punto de vista _institucional_, pero esto no tiene nada de lingüístico y, por tanto, no explica nada. 

Un biólogo te diría que un porcentaje de los seres humanos son homosexuales. Un obispo (incluso homosexual) te diría que la homosexualidad existe, claro, pero que es *incorrecta*, y que hay que evitarla para ser "*estándar*". 

Yo me dedico profesionalmente a la lengua, y por tanto saco mis conclusiones de la gente que habla esa lengua para intentar *descubrir *cuál es la gramática *real *de esa lengua (que vive en sus cerebros, no en los libros), no la gramática mítica de las biblias gramaticales o la gramática "moral" las inquisiciones académicas que dividen con una espada de fuego lel pecado de la virtud (en su ciega opinión). 

Si las "biblias" gramaticales que tú manejas dicen que las denegaciones se construyen con subjuntivo, entonces todo esto sería incorrecto, y no solo no lo es, sino que a veces es la única posibilidad:

_- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
- ¡Yo no pienso que *tengo *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!

Cuando tengo frío, simplemente no pienso que tengo *frío*, y se va.

¿Por qué no piensas que *tienes *calor, y así se te quita?_


----------



## flljob

Muy bien, tú  (Södertjej) usas una perífrasis verbal de futuro con el verbo ir. Aunque ambas acciones pertenecen al pasado, la segunda es un futuro con respecto a la primera. Entonces estamos de acuerdo en que no son lo mismo. Son dos ideas diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que me he perdido entre pasado y futuro como Michael J. Fox, pero supongo que sí... quizá... puede ser. Necesito merendar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *Ayer* *he* habl*ado*
> Da*le* a mis amig*os* un


Ya me dirás cual es la agramaticalidad de estas expresiones. Yo no la veo. Veo en la segunda una figura, la _redundancia_, que juega con la _prolepsis_ y la _foresis_, pero perfectamente gramatical.
En la primera, el uso de _ayer_ no quita el uso del indefinido, pretérito puntual, como un aoristo. El adverbio *ayer* _no quita ni lo perfecto, ni lo pasado, ni lo puntual_. Esa *pseudonorma* es una tontería sin sostén alguno en el habla de muchas variedades legítimas del español, que no sólo se habla en Madrid y en el centro norte de la Península Ibérica.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Prairie's coward said:


> Lo que la gente dice con frecuencia *constituye *el dato a partir del cual un lingüista puede establecer qué es gramatical en esa lengua. No hay otros datos.


Lo siento. Pero no puedo concordar contigo. Idiomas viene de otros más antiguos. Español es de Latin. Las normas vienen de las convenciones en su predecesor. Las normas que guían la elección del subjuntivo e indicativo vienen de Latin y 'Vulgar Latin'.  





> Otra cosa es hablar de incorrecciones desde un punto de vista _institucional_, pero esto no tiene nada de lingüístico y, por tanto, no explica nada.


Siento discrepar. Toda la gente aprende 'al principio' de sus padres por oírlos e imitarlos y luego de las normas que aprenden en los colegios/institutos, una época durante la cual se les corrige al usar usos incorrectos. El lenguaje no es algo de 'intuición' en la cual no se puede confiar sino es algo de 'aprender por oír' y luego 'refinar por aprender las normas basado en convenciones establecidas.





> Yo me dedico profesionalmente a la lengua, y por tanto saco mis conclusiones de la gente que habla esa lengua para intentar *descubrir *cuál es la gramática *real *de esa lengua (que vive en sus cerebros, no en los libros), no la gramática mítica de las biblias gramaticales o la gramática "moral" las inquisiciones académicas que dividen con una espada de fuego lel pecado de la virtud (en su ciega opinión).


Yo también me dedico profesionalmente a la lengua. Y simplemente tu prefieres el enfoque "descriptivo" a la gramática y yo prefiero el enfoque "normativo". Sí que podemos trabajar juntos..  Pero los estudiantes de su idioma segundo siempre deben aprender las 'normas' al principio. ¿De acuerdo?



> Si las "biblias" gramaticales que tú manejas dicen que las denegaciones se construyen con subjuntivo, entonces todo esto sería incorrecto, y no solo no lo es, sino que a veces es la única posibilidad:
> 
> _- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
> - ¡Yo no pienso que *tengo *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!
> 
> Cuando tengo frío, simplemente no pienso que tengo *frío*, y se va.
> 
> ¿Por qué no piensas que *tienes *calor, y así se te quita?_


La realidad de o duda sobre la información en la cláusula dependiente no tiene nada que ver con la elección del modo de su verbo. Es la negación de un verbo de percepción en la cláusula principal que exige uno u otro modo en la cláusula dependiente (transpuesta) - por las convenciones de 'sintaxis' de Latin. Se trata de sintaxis y no de la 'realidad' de información en la cláusula dependiente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Yo también me dedico profesionalmente a la lengua. Y simplemente tu prefieres el enfoque "descriptivo" de la gramática y yo prefiero el enfoque "normativo". Sí que podemos trabajar juntos,  pero los estudiantes de un idioma segundo siempre deben aprender las 'normas' al principio. ¿De acuerdo?


Deben aprender un pequeño número de normas muy elementales, como lo nativos en primaria. Pero enredarlos en la confusión normativa, en una casuística sin fin y precientífica es complicarles la vida. Las barbaridades que se pueden leer en este foro, escogidas en diversos métodos de español para extranjeros, dan escalofríos lingüísticos. Esas reglas, parecidas a un curanderismo mágico, una especie de mantras o letanías que sólo acaban en una cantinela asemántica, no sirven paranada: laconfusión de niveles lingüístico y la confusión de estilemas con sintaxis los hace inútiles, cuando no dañinos. A los alumnos, tras las mínimas reglas de los 4 tipos de oración simple, las concordancias y los paradigmas, así como las reglas generales de expansión sintagmática y oracional y de la sustitución de funciones y clases de palabras y subordinadas, hay que explicarles los valores generales de tiempos, modos, voces y aspecto, que es el pantanal donde se atrancan un y otra vez (para muestra este foro). La fraseología y los idiotismos sólo se aprenden _in situ_. Y mucha literatura buena y poca conversación, poco periódico y poca internet.


----------



## NewdestinyX

XiaoRoel said:


> Ya me dirás cual es la agramaticalidad de estas expresiones. Yo no la veo. Veo en la segunda una figura, la _redundancia_, que juega con la _prolepsis_ y la _foresis_, pero perfectamente gramatical.


A mis amigos, dale un.. 
A mis amigos, dales un.. 
Dale a mis amigos un..
Dales a mis amigos un..


> En la primera, el uso de _ayer_ no quita el uso del indefinido, pretérito puntual, como un aoristo. El adverbio *ayer* _no quita ni lo perfecto, ni lo pasado, ni lo puntual_. Esa *pseudonorma* es una tontería sin sostén alguno en el habla de muchas variedades legítimas del español, que no sólo se habla en Madrid y en el centro norte de la Península Ibérica.


No se puede emplear un tiempo perfecto con un adverbio de 'un momento'. No hay 'momentos específicos' en el 'tiempo perfecto'. Este uso sí se usa mayoritariamente en Madrid (mi ciudad favorita la cual visito varias veces al año  ). Pero el uso no es -- lo mejor - gramaticalmente. Es un regionalismo. Y por eso -- vale -- está bien legítimo entre los que lo usan. Pero no se enseña como normativo incluso en las clases de la gramática en España.

Pero esto es fuera del tema de este hilo. Escríbeme por Private Message si quieres discutirlo más.


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> Y mucha literatura buena y poca conversación, poco periódico y poca internet.


He aquí "in a nutshell" el planteamiento de la enseñanza de idiomas en este país. Y al cual hay que agradecer que el 95% de los españolitos son incapaces de comunicarse en inglés tras años y años de "estudiar" inglés, mientras que estudiantes de otros países son capaces de expresarse correctamente en menos tiempo. 

El método comunicativo para la enseñanza de idiomas ha cosechado suficientes éxitos a lo largo de los años en toda Europa como para no tener que demostrar nada más.

Una cosa es aprender latín, y otra aprender inglés. Pero algunos creen que es lo mismo...


----------



## flljob

Södertjej said:


> Una cosa es aprender latín, y otra aprender inglés. Pero algunos creen que es lo mismo...



Lo cierto es que en este hilo se evidenció que aprender reglas fijas produce errores de comunicación.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con las reglas de concordancia en la mano, debe ir un _les_ plural, no te lo discuto, pero en _mis amigos_ hay un cierto significado connotativo de _colectivo_, que permiriría el singular. En literatura no es raro encontrar desde el latín estos significados de plurales considerados como un colectivo con concordancias en singular. Ahora bien, el plural es lo correcto y recto.
Sobre el _ayer_ con indefinido no creo que sea cosa de madrileños precisamente, es un uso normal en muchas variedades del español, tan legítima como el uso del pretérito perfecto que, además, se incorpora tarde a la conjugación, mientras el indefinido está ahí desde los primordios de la lengua.


----------



## Prairie's coward

NewdestinyX said:


> Lo siento. Pero no puedo concordar contigo. Idiomas viene de otros más antiguos. Español es de Latin. Las normas vienen de las convenciones en su predecesor. Las normas que guían la elección del subjuntivo e indicativo vienen de Latin y 'Vulgar Latin'.



Justamente: el español viene del latín vulgar de la gente “incorrecta”. Si hubiera respetado las convenciones del latín culto y normalizado, yo hoy hablaría latín, y este foro sería sobre latín. Es la gente la que hace la lengua, no los libros.
  



> Siento discrepar. Toda la gente aprende 'al principio' de sus padres por oírlos e imitarlos y luego de las normas que aprenden en los colegios/institutos, una época durante la cual se les corrige al usar usos incorrectos. El lenguaje no es algo de 'intuición' en la cual no se puede confiar sino es algo de 'aprender por oír' y luego 'refinar por aprender las normas basado en convenciones establecidas.


 Todo profesional de la lengua sabe que nos niños no aprenden por imitación: deducen la gramática oculta en lo que oyen y la reconstruyen majestuosamente, todo gracias a las áreas cerebrales con que los individuos de nuestra especie nacen equipados. El lenguaje se ejecuta inconscientemente, por intuición. Si los hablantes no nativos de español tuvieran la intuición de los nativos, no cometerían los errores que cometen. Pueden aprender normas, pero no tienen intuición.
 



> Yo también me dedico profesionalmente a la lengua. Y simplemente tu prefieres el enfoque "descriptivo" a la gramática y yo prefiero el enfoque "normativo". Sí que podemos trabajar juntos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero los estudiantes de su idioma segundo siempre deben aprender las 'normas' al principio. ¿De acuerdo?


 Yo no tengo un enfoque descriptivo, no me limito a describir, intento explicar. Es un enfoque operativo. Y claro, los no nativos tienen que aprender reglas. El problema es si esas reglas son buenas o no. Con las buenas, el no nativo puede reproducir el uso del nativo. Con las malas, no.


> La realidad de o duda sobre la información en la cláusula dependiente no tiene nada que ver con la elección del modo de su verbo. Es la negación de un verbo de percepción en la cláusula principal que exige uno u otro modo en la cláusula dependiente (transpuesta) - por las convenciones de 'sintaxis' de Latin. Se trata de sintaxis y no de la 'realidad' de información en la cláusula dependiente.


 Pues si es la negación la que “exige”, a lo mejor no te has dado cuenta en mis ejemplos que el modo no admite siempre sus “exigencias”:

 _- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
- ¡Yo *NO *pienso que *tengo *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!

Cuando tengo frío, simplemente *NO* pienso que tengo *frío*, y se va.

¿Por qué *NO* piensas que *tienes *calor, y así se te quita?_


----------



## Södertjej

flljob said:


> Lo cierto es que en este hilo se evidenció que aprender reglas fijas produce errores de comunicación.


Lo cierto es que la realidad de este país en el que estoy muestra que quien no practica el idioma en situaciones de la vida diaria no lo habla en absoluto ni se entera de nada cuando le hablan.



Prairie's coward said:


> Todo profesional de la lengua sabe que nos niños no aprenden por imitación: deducen la gramática oculta en lo que oyen y la reconstruyen majestuosamente, todo gracias a las áreas cerebrales con que los individuos de nuestra especie nacen equipados


Ya, claro y eso no tiene que ver con la imitación...


----------



## dross

Un nota sobre consultas al corpus de RAE. Las palabras "si", "no" y "y" son operadores lógicos. Si metes una búsqueda de  _no creo que sería_, te va a dar todos los casos en que "creo que sería" _no_ aparece. Para hacer una búsqueda mas exacta, hay que poner la frase entre comillas simples: 'no creí que sería' Por lo menos así lo entiendo. Checa: http://corpus.rae.es/ayuda_c.htm


----------



## Prairie's coward

Södertjej said:


> Lo cierto es que la realidad de este país en el que estoy muestra que quien no practica el idioma en situaciones de la vida diaria no lo habla en absoluto ni se entera de nada cuando le hablan.
> 
> Ya, claro y eso no tiene que ver con la imitación...



*Imitar *es lo que proponen los libros de texto conductistas, con el resultado de hablar como un loro que no entiende lo que dice y es incapaz de generar nuevas frases con las que oye. *Reconstruir *es lo que hace un niño entendiendo antes que nada, y reconstruyendo a partir de lo que entiende toda una gramática tan lógicamente estructurada que es capaz, en tan solo un par de años, de construir frases perfectamente formadas que jamás ha escuchado en su vida.


----------



## Prairie's coward

dross said:


> Un nota sobre consultas al corpus de RAE. Las palabras "si", "no" y "y" son operadores lógicos. Si metes una búsqueda de  _no creo que sería_, te va a dar todos los casos en que "creo que sería" _no_ aparece. Para hacer una búsqueda mas exacta, hay que poner la frase entre comillas simples: 'no creí que sería' Por lo menos así lo entiendo. Checa: http://corpus.rae.es/ayuda_c.htm



Tienes toda la razón. Me he dado cuenta después. Cuando tenga otro rato, buscaré con más cuidado. Gracias por la advertencia.


----------



## Södertjej

Prairie's coward said:


> *Imitar *es lo que proponen los libros de texto conductistas, con el resultado de hablar como un loro que no entiende lo que dice y es incapaz de generar nuevas frases con las que oye. *Reconstruir *es lo que hace un niño entendiendo antes que nada, y reconstruyendo a partir de lo que entiende toda una gramática tan lógicamente estructurada que es capaz, en tan solo un par de años, de construir frases perfectamente formadas que jamás ha escuchado en su vida.


Imitar, cuando se aplica al proceso de aprendizaje de los niños y no a los sonidos de los guacamayos, no implica la ausencia de un proceso cognitivo, que se sepa. Cuestión de semántica. 

Pero bueno, los niños de dos años no usan el subjuntivo así que más nos vale parar aquí con tanta digresión (asumo mi parte de culpa).


----------



## Prairie's coward

Södertjej said:


> Imitar, cuando se aplica al proceso de aprendizaje de los niños y no a los sonidos de los guacamayos, no implica la ausencia de un proceso cognitivo, que se sepa. Cuestión de semántica.
> 
> Pero bueno, los niños de dos años no usan el subjuntivo así que más nos vale parar aquí con tanta digresión (asumo mi parte de culpa).



Bueno, si nos estamos metiendo en disgresiones ajenas al tema, pues yo también asumo humildemente mi parte de culpa. De modo anecdótico, parece que los niños de dos años ya usan el subjuntivo, en todo caso:

https://www.u-cursos.cl/medicina/2009/1/FOMORES12/1/material_alumnos/previsualizar?id_material=34558

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Prairie's coward said:


> Tienes toda la razón. Me he dado cuenta después. Cuando tenga otro rato, buscaré con más cuidado. Gracias por la advertencia.


Sabía que había demasiado ejemplos que habías encontrado..

El el corpus solo existen '2' ejemplos de 'no creo que sería' - uno de España y uno de Venezuela. Y ambos de 'origen' "oral" no escrito.

1 hablar de la relación entre España y Cuba ¿no? y no creo que sería adecuado que que yo venga acá a hab **  ---  ORAL
2 eno, vamos a ver qué pasa con eso, pues. Pero eso no creo que sería saludable, que de verdad empezáramo **  --- ORAL

Pero hay al menos 18 ejemplos de 'no creo que fuera...' en 'documentos' (escritos).
Y hay 256 ejemplos de 'no creo que sea...'.
Y solo 16 ejemplos de 'no creo que es...' - todos de origen 'oral'.
2 ejemplos de 'no creí que fuera'....
14 ejemplos de 'no creía que fuera'...

No hay ejemplo *alguno* de: "No creí que sería".. -y-
No hay ejemplo *alguno* de: "No creía que sería".. 


Y demuestra hasta cuan raro sería 'no creo que sería'.


----------



## NewdestinyX

En el CORPUS -- ahora para 'no pensé que' y 'no pienso que' + indicativo.

No pensé que sería... - ningún ejemplo en el Corpus (esto me ha sorprendido un poco)
No pensé que fuera... - en 6 documentos 

No pienso que es... - ningún ejemplo en el Corpus (de esto estaba seguro)
No pienso que será... - ningún ejemplo en el Corpus (de esto estaba seguro)
No pienso que sea... - en 3 documentos

Pero en los 36 documentos que aparece - con "No piensa que" - cinco de ellos los sigue el indicativo (..no piensa que..va a.../..no piensa que..está...).


Por tanto -- estoy casi seguro de que podemos concluir que 'no creo que' y 'no pienso que' + indicativo 'no' es un uso muy extendido al menos no en escritos educados (de prensa, etc).


----------



## NewdestinyX

Prairie's coward said:


> Todo profesional de la lengua sabe que nos niños no aprenden por imitación: deducen la gramática oculta en lo que oyen y la reconstruyen majestuosamente, todo gracias a las áreas cerebrales con que los individuos de nuestra especie nacen equipados. El lenguaje se ejecuta inconscientemente, por intuición.


Siento discrepar -- pero debimos (de) haber estudiado con profesores diferentes.  -- Y como te ha recordado Södertjej - un niño de dos años no usa el subjuntivo por 'intuición'. Aprenden a usarlo por imitación al principio y luego por enseñarse las normas.

Una buena digresión. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Prairie's coward

NewdestinyX said:


> Por tanto -- estoy casi seguro de que podemos concluir que 'no creo que' y 'no pienso que' + indicativo 'no' es un uso muy extendido al menos no en escritos educados (de prensa, etc).



Sí, es verdad, ya me resultaban a mí raros tantos casos... Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Es más, ya lo estaba bastantes entradas antes:



Prairie's coward said:


> Es cierto que estos usos son mucho más raros que los indicativos en pasado, y se limitan casi a una referencia metalingüística (lo declarado antes por otra persona):
> 
> _Juan, sé que estas expresando tu opinión, pero yo no pienso que es_ _basura_.
> 
> Por tanto, la segunda sí funciona. Y en efecto, no es agramatical, no es ilógica y sí es una opción con diferencia de significado.
> 
> En cuanto a la primera, todavía funciona más frecuente y fácilmente por referirse al pasado, ya que a esta posibilidad de referirse a declaraciones previas se añade el hecho de que el hablante puede tener constancia actual de que el hecho se ha verificado, y por tanto sentirse inclinado a declararlo:
> 
> _Yo no pensaba que era basura_
> (lo era, pero no lo pensaba en aquel momento)
> 
> _Yo no pensaba que sería difícil _
> (lo fue, pero yo no lo pensaba)


----------



## Prairie's coward

NewdestinyX said:


> Siento discrepar -- pero debimos (de) haber estudiado con profesores diferentes.  -- Y como te ha recordado Södertjej - un niño de dos años no usa el subjuntivo por 'intuición'. Aprenden a usarlo por imitación al principio y luego por enseñarse las normas.
> 
> Una buena digresión. ¡Gracias!



Bueno, yo no he estudiado español, lo pillé al vuelo de chico. Y no, seguramente tuvimos profesores parecidos ya de mayores. Lo que pasa es que todo lo que estudié en la carrera lo tuve que desaprender para poder dar clases de español sin sonrojarme...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Prairie's coward said:


> Bueno, yo no he estudiado español, lo pillé al vuelo de chico. Y no, seguramente tuvimos profesores parecidos ya de mayores. Lo que pasa es que todo lo que estudié en la carrera lo tuve que desaprender para poder dar clases de español sin sonrojarme...


¡¡XD!! Entendido.. Pero siempre he querido enseñar y hablar un castellano de nivel muy alto - de modo que mis estudiantes sonarían lo más educado posible. Pero eso es 'mi estilo' de enseñar. Gracias por tus comentarios y bienvenido(a) al foro.


----------



## HolaATodos

Prairie's coward said:


> Bueno, yo no he estudiado español, *lo pillé al vuelo de chico*. Y no, seguramente tuvimos profesores parecidos ya de mayores. Lo que pasa es que todo lo que estudié en la carrera lo tuve que desaprender para poder dar clases de español sin sonrojarme...


Ni el mismísimo Chomsky lo habría expresado mejor. Tienes toda la razón, de alguna manera hay una especie de "necesidad gramatical intuitiva" que sólo la tenemos los humanos, pero todos la misma, y que no está en los libros.
Los niños siempre se confunden diciendo " _lo he *ponido*_" y nosotros les corregimos "se dice *puesto*", pero nunca se confunden diciendo lo he "*cuesto*" en lugar de _*cogido*_.
Muy acertada tu frase
"Si hubiera respetado las convenciones del latín culto y normalizado, yo hoy hablaría latín, y este foro sería sobre latín. Es la gente la que hace la lengua, no los libros."
Sin embargo, convengamos en que hace falta algún tipo de regulación. El problema es situar el límite.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que no sea muy usada una construcción no quiere decir que sea agramatical, imposible según todas las posibilidades morfosintácticas y estilísticas del español. Alguna de nuestra gran literatura sería incorrecta para un profesor americano de español para alumnos americanos. Pero para los que mamamos el español son maravillas. Abra un libro de Valle-Inclán o de Macedonio Fernández y comprobará usted que los tendría que suspender. O Miguel Ángel Asturias. Ir hasta los límites de la gramaticalidad, caer en la rareza, incluso en el hápax, no significa imposibilidad morfosintáctica. La ley de la frecuencia de uso es como toda estadística, en principio sólo afecta a algunos, más o menos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

XiaoRoel said:


> Que no sea muy usada una construcción no quiere decir que sea agramatical, imposible según todas las posibilidades morfosintácticas y estilísticas del español. Alguna de nuestra gran literatura sería incorrecta para un profesor americano de español para alumnos americanos. Pero para los que mamamos el español son maravillas. Abra un libro de Valle-Inclán o de Macedonio Fernández y comprobará usted que los tendría que suspender. O Miguel Ángel Asturias. Ir hasta los límites de la gramaticalidad, caer en la rareza, incluso en el hápax, no significa imposibilidad morfosintáctica. La ley de la frecuencia de uso es como toda estadística, en principio sólo afecta a algunos, más o menos.


Aunque concuerdo contigo en el 'espíritu' de lo que dices allí -- las únicas veces que trato de "situar el límite" (como dijo HolaATodos) en estos hilos es cuando se está promoviendo una sintaxis que no la usarían hasta autores creativos..  Ningún autor escribiría: "estoy feliz de que me amas."; ni "Quiero que viene..."; ni "Habrán dos personas que..". Eso no es 'creatividad' -- son cosas chocantes en los oídos de cada hispanohablante.

Nuestro asunto en este hilo ha sido sobre el uso de 'no pensé que' + indicativo... lo cual en los oídos de muchos sí funcionaría... Pero 'no pienso que' y 'no creo que' + indicativo no suena bien  - incluso al considerarse para 'creatividad'.  Opino fuertemente que ningún estudiante del castellano se debería enseñar que es correcto y normal. Eso es todo lo que puedo ofrecer. Sé que otros se sienten diferente. Y los respeto.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

¿Puedo concluir que se usa así? ¿La segunda persona puede usar el indicativo para decir que no está de acuerdo? 

A-Creo que es muy importante
B-No creo que es muy importante, pues.../No se puede decir que sea así, pues



A-No creo que sea muy importante
B-Yo creo que sí es importante....

Gracias de antemano


----------



## HolaATodos

A mí, me suena mal  _No creo que *es *muy importante._ Es más, creo que es incorrecto en el sentido de la intencionalidad expresiva en el uso del subjuntivo. Cuando uso, en estos casos, el subjuntivo intento dar la sensación subjetiva de poca seguridad y cierta especulación (_No creo que *sea* incorrecto_); esa es la razón por la que se usa el subjuntivo. Cuando estoy seguro de algo lo afirmo o asevero con el indicativo aunque use verbos relativamente especulativos como _creo_, _pienso_, etc., pero que no expresan duda sino que sirven para introducir el punto de vista de quien habla (_creo que *es* incorrecto_); y es así, a pesar de la aparente contradicción, como *me* *suena bien*.
Insisto, dejando al margen las normas o reglas que, aunque necesarias, es imposible que cubran todas las necesidades expresivas del pensamiento, que uso el subjuntivo para expresar una idea u opinión en forma de conjetura y, además, dejarla relativamente abierta para el cambio de opinión
_*No *pienso que *sea* incorrecto_.
en este caso *niego que yo piense* *que lo sea*.
y uso el indicativo para aseverar con relativa firmeza algo, 
_Pienso que *es* incorrecto._
y si quiero aseverar en negativo niego el hecho en sí mismo y no que yo lo piense.
_Pienso que no *es* incorrecto_.
Y, rizando el rizo, si me empeño en usar _no pienso_ en indicativo, usaría el lenguaje directo
_Yo no pienso: "es incorrecto"._


----------



## caniho

HolaATodos said:


> A mí, me suena mal  _No creo que *es *muy importante._ Es más, creo que es incorrecto en el sentido de la intencionalidad expresiva en el uso del subjuntivo. Cuando uso, en estos casos, el subjuntivo intento dar la sensación subjetiva de poca seguridad y cierta especulación (_No creo que *sea* incorrecto_); esa es la razón por la que se usa el subjuntivo. Cuando estoy seguro de algo lo afirmo o asevero con el indicativo aunque use verbos relativamente especulativos como _creo_, _pienso_, etc., pero que no expresan duda sino que sirven para introducir el punto de vista de quien habla (_creo que *es* incorrecto_); y es así, a pesar de la aparente contradicción, como *me* *suena bien*.
> Insisto, dejando al margen las normas o reglas que, aunque necesarias, es imposible que cubran todas las necesidades expresivas del pensamiento, que uso el subjuntivo para expresar una idea u opinión en forma de conjetura y, además, dejarla relativamente abierta para el cambio de opinión
> _*No *pienso que *sea* incorrecto_.
> en este caso *niego que yo piense* *que lo sea*.
> y uso el indicativo para aseverar con relativa firmeza algo,
> _Pienso que *es* incorrecto._
> y si quiero aseverar en negativo niego el hecho en sí mismo y no que yo lo piense.
> _Pienso que no *es* incorrecto_.
> Y, rizando el rizo, si me empeño en usar _no pienso_ en indicativo, usaría el lenguaje directo
> _Yo no pienso: "es incorrecto"._



¿Te suenan mal los ejemplos del mensaje nº 63?


----------



## HolaATodos

Supongo que te referirás a estos:

Pues si es la negación la que “exige”, a lo mejor no te has dado cuenta en mis ejemplos que el modo no admite siempre sus “exigencias”:

_- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
- ¡Yo *NO *pienso que *tengo *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!

Cuando tengo frío, simplemente *NO* pienso que tengo *frío*, y se va.

¿Por qué *NO* piensas que *tienes *calor, y así se te quita?_

Si es así, pues sí, me suenan mal. Para hacer tu pregunta citas mi post, bueno, pues ahí estaba la respuesta: 
"... en este caso *niego que yo piense* *que lo sea*..."

Si yo niego que _piense que_ ..., entonces uso el subjuntivo
_Yo *no pienso* que tenga _frío.
O en lenguaje directo, el indicativo
_Yo no pienso "tengo frío"._
Si yo niego que tengo frío, entonces, ya que hago una aseveración, sea ésta afirmativa o negativa, uso el indicativo
_Yo pienso que *no tengo frío*_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

HolaATodos said:


> Supongo que te referirás a estos:
> 
> Pues si es la negación la que “exige”, a lo mejor no te has dado cuenta en mis ejemplos que el modo no admite siempre sus “exigencias”:
> 
> _- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
> - ¡Yo *NO *pienso que *tengo *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!
> 
> Cuando tengo frío, simplemente *NO* pienso que tengo *frío*, y se va.
> 
> ¿Por qué *NO* piensas que *tienes *calor, y así se te quita?_
> 
> Si es así, pues sí, me suenan mal. Para hacer tu pregunta citas mi post, bueno, pues ahí estaba la respuesta:
> "... en este caso *niego que yo piense* *que lo sea*..."
> 
> Si yo niego que _piense que_ ..., entonces uso el subjuntivo
> _Yo *no pienso* que tenga _frío.
> O en lenguaje directo, el indicativo
> _Yo no pienso "tengo frío"._
> Si yo niego que tengo frío, entonces, ya que hago una aseveración, sea ésta afirmativa o negativa, uso el indicativo
> _Yo pienso que *no tengo frío*_.


Gracias por tus comentarios, Hola. Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo y los gramáticos también concordarían contigo . Lástima que la noción en estos días sea que el subjuntivo español se usa primariamente para transmitir duda o incertidumbre y que puede emplearse en 'cualquier' sintaxis que elija el interlocutor. Aunque sí es un 'modo' de subjetividad en algunas sintaxes el subjuntivo, hablando gramaticalmente, es el modo de 'lo dependiente'. En "quiero que vengas" - no es una cuestión de duda en cuanto a si o no la persona va a venir. Se usa allí porque se sitúa el verbo venir en la cláusula 'dependiente'. Ciertas cláusulas crean la sintaxis donde hay un cláusula dependiente y donde hay un cambio de sujeto. En esta situación, 'puramente gramatical', siempre se exige el subjuntivo.

El modo subjuntivo, 90% del tiempo, es el modo de 'dependencia gramatical', subordinación y "futuridad"  - y 10% del tiempo una cuestión de sujetividad/duda, etc. Es solo en las cláusulas adverbiales y después de ciertos subordinadores como "tal vez" donde se encuentra el modo subjuntivo siendo usado para transmitir incertidumbre/duda/subjetividad. Por ejemplo: "..la universidad a la que vaya" versus "..la universidad a la que va.." las cuales quieren decir algo diferente. Y 'tal vez vaya' versus 'tal vez va' -ambos son posibles donde la que usa el subjuntivo transmite más 'incertidumbre' que la que emplea el indicativo.


----------



## Prairie's coward

HolaATodos said:


> A mí, me suena mal  _No creo que *es *muy importante._ Es más, creo que es incorrecto en el sentido de la intencionalidad expresiva en el uso del subjuntivo. Cuando uso, en estos casos, el subjuntivo intento dar la sensación subjetiva de poca seguridad y cierta especulación (_No creo que *sea* incorrecto_); esa es la razón por la que se usa el subjuntivo. Cuando estoy seguro de algo lo afirmo o asevero con el indicativo aunque use verbos relativamente especulativos como _creo_, _pienso_, etc., pero que no expresan duda sino que sirven para introducir el punto de vista de quien habla (_creo que *es* incorrecto_); y es así, a pesar de la aparente contradicción, como *me* *suena bien*.
> Insisto, dejando al margen las normas o reglas que, aunque necesarias, es imposible que cubran todas las necesidades expresivas del pensamiento, que uso el subjuntivo para expresar una idea u opinión en forma de conjetura y, además, dejarla relativamente abierta para el cambio de opinión
> _*No *pienso que *sea* incorrecto_.
> en este caso *niego que yo piense* *que lo sea*.
> y uso el indicativo para aseverar con relativa firmeza algo,
> _Pienso que *es* incorrecto._
> y si quiero aseverar en negativo niego el hecho en sí mismo y no que yo lo piense.
> _Pienso que no *es* incorrecto_.
> Y, rizando el rizo, si me empeño en usar _no pienso_ en indicativo, usaría el lenguaje directo
> _Yo no pienso: "es incorrecto"._



Creo que tu explicación es muy sensata y expresa bien la intuición nativa. Sin embargo, ese uso se produce bastante a menudo en la lengua oral, conversacional, que es donde es verosímil que una persona "sienta" que está negando, más que la *idea *de que "sea incorrecto", la *declaración *que alguien acaba de hacer de que "es incorrecto". Es un uso que, además de haber escuchado mil veces, he visto descrito incluso en gramáticas nada sospechosas de sagacidad o atrevimiento. Y es, de hecho, exactamente lo que tú dices al final. Solo imagínate que lo escribes así:

-_ Es incorrecto.
- Pues yo no pienso que *"*es incorrecto*"*..._

No es más que eso. Por propia experiencia sé que cuando decimos "me suena mal" debemos darnos un tiempo para recapacitar y ser imaginativos para imaginar contextos y condiciones de comunicacicón diferentes, porque si la gente lo dice, siempre es por algo y tiene una lógica. A cualquiera le puede sonar rarísimo algo como "la policía...entraron", y establecer inmediatamente la regla de corrección de que los sustantivos colectivos concuerdan en singular, dando el resto por incorrecto. Pero analizando los contextos en que se produce llegaremos en algún momento a una lógica comunicativa irreprochable. Hay miles de ejemplos en que esto es una opción de significado decidida por el sujeto e interpretada perfectamente por el oyente (y quién soy yo para decirle a nadie qué es lo que tiene que decir...), pero existen también múltiples casos en que no queda otra opción que "violar" la regla (o mejor, ignorarla por inútil). En la siguiente narración, por ejemplo, no solo es una opción posible, sino la única:

_Y entonces llegó la policía, y se *bajaron *(*bajó) del coche y *entraron* (*entró) en la casa..._

En la línea irreversible del habla las ideas se fijan apresuradamente en las palabras que van saliendo y van adaptándose a ellas, y el resultado no es tan caótico como parece al ver la película artificialmente congelada en un papel. En realidad, en mi opinión, exhibe la hermosa lógica de la "gramática en tiempo real", de diferente aspecto a la "gramática sosegada", pero de idéntica naturaleza y efectos.

Saludos


----------



## Prairie's coward

HolaATodos said:


> Supongo que te referirás a estos:
> 
> Pues si es la negación la que “exige”, a lo mejor no te has dado cuenta en mis ejemplos que el modo no admite siempre sus “exigencias”:
> 
> _- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
> - ¡Yo *NO *pienso que *tengo *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!
> 
> Cuando tengo frío, simplemente *NO* pienso que tengo *frío*, y se va.
> 
> ¿Por qué *NO* piensas que *tienes *calor, y así se te quita?_
> 
> Si es así, pues sí, me suenan mal. Para hacer tu pregunta citas mi post, bueno, pues ahí estaba la respuesta:
> "... en este caso *niego que yo piense* *que lo sea*..."
> 
> Si yo niego que _piense que_ ..., entonces uso el subjuntivo
> _Yo *no pienso* que tenga _frío.
> O en lenguaje directo, el indicativo
> _Yo no pienso "tengo frío"._
> Si yo niego que tengo frío, entonces, ya que hago una aseveración, sea ésta afirmativa o negativa, uso el indicativo
> _Yo pienso que *no tengo frío*_.



Como digo en el anterior post, congelar el habla en situación en el frigorífico del papel nos pone en peligro de ignorar qué es *lo que se quiere decir* en cada caso (que es lo que guía el uso de la gramática). Si los ejemplos que pones debajo los das como alternativa a los míos de arriba, tengo que decir que no lo son. Soy nativo, hablo con soltura y me entienden muy rectamente, y en esos ejemplos las formulaciones en indicativo son las adecuadas, incluso las únicas posibles para expresar lo que quiero expresar:

_- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
- ¡Yo *NO *pienso que *tenga *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!_

_Cuando tengo frío, simplemente *NO* pienso que *tenga *frío, y se va._

El subjuntivo estos casos se entendería como una negación mía del hecho de tener frío. ¿Cómo se puede negar que tenga frío (no tengo) y después delarar explíitamente que sí tengo (_tengo frío de verdad, cuando tengo frío_)?

_ ¿Por qué *NO* piensas que *tengas *(???) calor, y así se te quita?_

¿Has dicho o escuchado o leído esto alguna vez?

La clave de estos ejemplos es el significado, como siempre: aquí "pienso" *no significa *"creo, asumo", sino "tengo en consideración, recuerdo". Diferente matriz, diferente modo, diferente significado.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Es un tema muy interesante 

A ver si lo entiendo bien:

Con estas frases en el indicativo, ¿dices que es lo que recuerdas?




> _- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.=If you think you are cold, you will really be cold/I bet you are really cold(dependiendo del contexto)
> - ¡Yo *NO *pienso que *tengo *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!=__*No recuerdo tener frío, pero sí tengo frío de verdad¿???
> *
> __La clave de estos ejemplos es el significado, como siempre: aquí "pienso" *no significa *"creo, asumo", sino "tengo en consideración, recuerdo". Diferente matriz, diferente modo, diferente significado. _




Gracias de antemano


----------



## HolaATodos

Cierto casi todo. En el habla espontánea ocurre muy a menudo que comenzamos una frase con una intención expresiva y la acabamos con otra distinta, por ejemplo, porque la carga emocional se eleva. O que queremos suavizar una aseveración con el subjuntivo y cuando llegamos al punto concreto cambiamos de tono y usamos el indicativo taxativamente. Además, alguien puede "mezclar" los dos modos intencionadamente y serle útil expresivamente. O que nos suena bien aquello que mas hemos oído sea correcto o no. Etc., etc., etc.
Parece ser que lo difícil no es expresarse sino, una vez hecho, establecer las normas.
A ver cómo le hacemos ver a un amigo maño que no se dice _Allí había*n* lo menos 40 personas,_ que se dice _había._


----------



## NewdestinyX

Prairie's coward said:


> pero existen también múltiples casos en que no queda otra opción que "violar" la regla (o mejor, ignorarla por inútil). En la siguiente narración, por ejemplo, no solo es una opción posible, sino la única:
> 
> _Y entonces llegó la policía, y se *bajaron *(*bajó) del coche y *entraron* (*entró) en la casa..._
> 
> En la línea irreversible del habla las ideas se fijan apresuradamente en las palabras que van saliendo y van adaptándose a ellas, y el resultado no es tan caótico como parece al ver la película artificialmente congelada en un papel. En realidad, en mi opinión, exhibe la hermosa lógica de la "gramática en tiempo real", de diferente aspecto a la "gramática sosegada", pero de idéntica naturaleza y efectos.
> 
> Saludos


No, no, no, Prairie -- Estás 'inventando' un caso para probar tu argumento pero esa sintaxis sigue las normas *perfectamente*. "La policía" es una entidad que 'contiene' un grupo de 'person*as*'. Se llam*a *por teléfono 'la entid*ad*'.. Y el grup*o* vien*e*. Pero las person*as*, 'cada una', baj*an *del coche y entr*an*. No violó la regla para nada. 'Baj*aron'* y 'entr*aron*' son la única elección posible allí - exactamente 'por' las reglas - no a pesar de ellas. Con respeto por tu posición en cuanto a este argumento -- sigue habiendo algo que creo que no ves. Pero he tratado de explicároslo al máximo. 

No tengo más para compartir. Las reglas nunca 'se tiene que violar'. Cuando lo hacen -- durante mucho mucho tiempo -- finalmente se cambian. 2 ejemplos. Hasta el escribir del _Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas_, cerca casi 2004, fue incorrecto decir 'en caso que' (debía decirse - en caso de que).. Ahora lo considera correcto la RAE. También -- durante épocas fue incorrecto decir - Me alegro de que te gustara/gustase la película. (debía decirse- Me alegro de que te hayas gustado - al refiriéndose a una película anoche). Con respecto a la segunda - Durante muchos años a los hablantes 'les hacía falta' una manera para distinguir entre ambos un pretérito y un perfecto cuando la sintaxis exigía el subjuntivo. Finalmente los gramáticos empezaron a aceptar a esta sintaxis (necesitada y) lógica. Pero pasarán muchos años antes de que 'toda gente' acepte la nueva regla. Y, de nuevo, en las clases de la gramática en los colegios (de niños) -- aún se enseña la regla antigua .


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _- Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
> - ¡Yo *NO *pienso que *tenga *frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!_
> 
> _Cuando tengo frío, simplemente *NO* pienso que *tenga *frío, y se va._


Lo usual sería expresarlo así: _cuando tengo frío, simplemente pienso que no lo *tengo*, y se va._

El modo subjuntivo aquí representa lo no real, una de sus nociones modales. Además recalca la subjetividad de la accción verbal.
Los indicativos hablan de realidades, la primera una condicional real, la segunda una oración narrativa, una declarativa que habla de realidades.


> ¿Por qué *NO* piensas que *tengas *(???) calor, y así se te quita?


Usaríamos _que tienes/en tener_ (mejor _en tener_). Se busca que el oyente piense en una realidad. Eso es precisamente lo que provocará su actualización.


----------



## Prairie's coward

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> Es un tema muy interesante
> 
> A ver si lo entiendo bien:
> 
> Con estas frases en el indicativo, ¿dices que es lo que recuerdas?
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Digo recordar en el sentido de 'tenerlo en cuenta', como cuando dices "Recuerda que no puedes tomar alcohol con esa medicina" ("Piensa / ten en cuenta").


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Prairie's coward

HolaATodos said:


> Cierto casi todo. En el habla espontánea ocurre muy a menudo que comenzamos una frase con una intención expresiva y la acabamos con otra distinta, por ejemplo, porque la carga emocional se eleva. O que queremos suavizar una aseveración con el subjuntivo y cuando llegamos al punto concreto cambiamos de tono y usamos el indicativo taxativamente. Además, alguien puede "mezclar" los dos modos intencionadamente y serle útil expresivamente. O que nos suena bien aquello que mas hemos oído sea correcto o no. Etc., etc., etc.
> Parece ser que lo difícil no es expresarse sino, una vez hecho, establecer las normas.
> A ver cómo le hacemos ver a un amigo maño que no se dice _Allí había*n* lo menos 40 personas,_ que se dice _había._



Es lo de siempre: ¿qué significa _se dice_? Literalmente interpretado, si tantos maños y tantísimos no maños, a un lado y otro del Atlántico, dicen "habían", pues claro que se dice. Y mucho. Si nos referimos a prescripción de cultez (sic), pues claro que te van a clasificar socialmente si lo dices, y mal. No se puede entrar en una recepción diplomática en bikini, lo cual no significa, por cierto, que el bikini no tenga su utilidad, tremenda, y su lógica, aplastante. 

Lo que pasa con el caso concreto de "habían" es que nunca vemos la gramática establecida, sino siempre en proceso, y al sacarle fotos fijas a algunos les parece que ha salido mona, mientras que otros aseguran que les parece horrorosa. Mirando la película entera hasta el final, es bastante probable que en unos decenios esta cristalinamente lógica búsqueda de un sujeto para el "haber impersonal" se imponga, y los censores de hoy, o sus nietos, apuesten años después de la carrera por el caballo ganador, limpiando, fijando y dando esplendor a lo que hacía mucho tiempo estaba limpio, fijado y esplendoroso. Cada uno se entretiene a su gusto. 

Pero la realidad es que esos "catetos" libérrimos y desprejuiciados son los que manejan sin saberlo las riendas de nuestra lengua, probándola, llevándola a sus límtes y volivendo atrás cuando algo no demuestra eficacia ni sentido. A sus rigurosos experimentos se debe la forma y la gramática de las más celebradas obras literarias de cualquier tiempo, y nuestra misión debería ser entenderlos, si queremos entender cómo funciona nuestra lengua por dentro y sus productos (todos). 

Pero no, lo común es el linchamiento de los "iletrados", arrastrar por el lodo al cateto que osa ignorar el  protocolo de la cultez (sic, sic) cuando adjudica una persona a un verbo "impersonal", y ensalzar y alabar y admirar al bardo que adjudica una persona a un verbo "impersonal" porque nos sulivella por ejemplo el verso "Y aquel día te lloví mis esperanzas". En fin, es que si uno mira la lengua como un sistema de comunicación y otro como un un protocolo social, pues no tienen  muchas posibilidades de sumar o hilar argumentos. Son dos mundos diferentes.


----------



## HolaATodos

Sinceramente, creo que esta discusión no es de este foro. Evidentemente, no está fuera de lugar hacer alusiones a la RAE o a las contradicciones que existen en los idiomas, pero no es oportuno convertir este foro en centro de extensas discusiones sobre el "colonialismo lingüístico" de la RAE, ni sobre la "cruzada lingüística" que ésta lleva a cabo sobre el "infiel periférico". Cuando alguien acude a este foro es para aprender castellano desde el inglés o inglés desde el castellano y para solucionar dudas sobre el lenguaje escrito y hablado cotidiano. Y las contradicciones existen en los idiomas y las irregularidades, ambigüedades, imprecisiones, etc. forman parte de ellos.
Quiero citar, finalmente, que soy y vivo en la parte de España en la que se habla castellano. Sirva esto sólo para situar la competencia geográfica del idioma que uso para expresarme. 
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Prairie's coward

HolaATodos said:


> Sinceramente, creo que esta discusión no es de este foro. Evidentemente, no está fuera de lugar hacer alusiones a la RAE o a las contradicciones que existen en los idiomas, pero no es oportuno convertir este foro en centro de extensas discusiones sobre el "colonialismo lingüístico" de la RAE, ni sobre la "cruzada lingüística" que ésta lleva a cabo sobre el "infiel periférico". Cuando alguien acude a este foro es para aprender castellano desde el inglés o inglés desde el castellano y para solucionar dudas sobre el lenguaje escrito y hablado cotidiano. Y las contradicciones existen en los idiomas y las irregularidades, ambigüedades, imprecisiones, etc. forman parte de ellos.
> Quiero citar, finalmente, que soy y vivo en la parte de España en la que se habla castellano. Sirva esto sólo para situar la competencia geográfica del idioma que uso para expresarme.
> Un saludo para todos.



Tienes razón, nos hemos salido del tema. Punto pelota, pues.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

> La segunda funciona perfectamente (No pienso que es...). Se emplea a veces para negar lo que la otra persona piensa que tú piensas.


 
¿Se usa así?

-Son tres, creo.
-No creo que "son tres".

o

¿más así?

-¿Crees que son/sean tres?
-No creo que "son tres"

Gracias


----------



## flljob

No, no creo que sean tres.


----------



## NewdestinyX

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Se usa así?
> 
> -Son tres, creo.
> -No creo que "son tres".
> 
> o
> 
> ¿más así?
> 
> -¿Crees que son/sean tres?
> -No creo que "son tres"


No. Tiene que ser así: "No creo que *sean* tres". El subjuntivo aparece en esta sintaxis por una denegación/desmentido de algo sintacticmente [no creo que]. No depende de la realidad expresada en la cláusula dependiente.


----------



## caniho

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Se usa así?
> 
> -Son tres, creo.
> -No creo que "son tres".
> 
> o
> 
> ¿más así?
> 
> -¿Crees que son/sean tres?
> -No creo que "son tres"
> 
> Gracias



Si pones en google 'yo no pienso que es', verás que tiene más resultados que 'yo no pienso que sea'. Sin embargo, yo personalmente no usaría el indicativo en la mayoría de esos ejemplos, ni tampoco en los tuyos. Pero como ya dije anteriormente, el indicativo se emplea a veces en estos casos para negar la literalidad de lo que dice la otra persona, lo que no quita que el subjuntivo sea siempre correcto y casi siempre lo más más adecuado según según la intención del hablante y el contexto. Si quieres ejemplos concretos te remito a este  post que a lo mejor te suena: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4870301&postcount=15

Un saludo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.



> _Si piensas que tienes frío, tendrás frío de verdad.
> - ¡Yo no pienso que *tengo* frío, es que tengo frío de verdad!_



Este contexto es un calco de otro que discutimos en otro hilo algo después que éste: "No creo que eres". Dadas sus características, raramente se da fuera del lenguaje conversacional (oral o escrito) aunque también podría si el referente no es explícito sino entendido.

Diría que guarda cierta relación con el estilo semidirecto o de _mundo comentado_ (_Dijo que tiene que venir_) en el sentido de que el hablante adopta el tiempo verbal que alguien utilizó en otro momento (terceras personas, su interlocutor), tan sólo adaptado al cambio de persona, pese a no ser éste el, digamos, requerido gramaticalmente por la situación a la que el hablante se refiere cuando enuncia la frase.

La intención del anterior estilo semidirecto es la de llevar al oyente al momento en el que ocurría lo que se expresa mediante la alteración del tiempo de referencia para la construcción del verbo: un presente referido al pasado. En el ejemplo en cuestión también se remite al oyente a otra situación aunque ya no en tiempo sino en modo: un indicativo, intencionadamente un NO subjuntivo, que la otra persona utilizó o se entiende del contexto. En la Hispanoteca, aquí, se dice que algunos autores denominan esta construcción como *rechazo contextual*. Entiendo que esta denominación refleja bastante bien de lo que se trata, de rechazar el enunciado propuesto o entendido.

Ese "no" no está funcionando como una negación del verbo (_pienso, creo_), es decir, no está transmitiendo un simple valor contrario al positivo del verbo, sino rechazando algo. Hay quien interpreta que lo que en este sentido se niega (se rechaza) es el verbo de la principal, que el significado concreto del verbo no es de aplicación para lo que se enuncia. Entiendo esta explicación aunque no parece dar una respuesta al porqué entonces lo del indicativo en la subordinada ya que este sentido especial del _no_ se percibe igualmente con la subordinada en subjuntivo:_No pienso que *tenga* frío, es que tengo frío de verdad_.

A mí me causa más una impresión de negación del conjunto: _No *[*pienso que tengo frío*] = Eso *no_ (como en: _¡Nuclear no!_) y esto se debe fundamentalmente al hecho de que se respete el indicativo en la subordinada. _Pienso que *tengo* frío_ es una unidad gramatical correcta y es una transformación semidirecta de lo dicho por el interlocutor. Esta unidad semidirecta gramaticalmente correcta se asume tal cual en la respuesta, pero rechazada mediante el _no_; no es adaptada a la negación del verbo de la principal sino que se reproduce en su totalidad como se le presento al hablante.


----------

